# Ellman Unit



## WonderCoder (Feb 25, 2011)

If the physician uses an Ellman Unit to remove a .6cm lesion from pt's R leg and no sutures were needed but rather silver nitrate cautery was done to control the bleeding.  How would this be coded?  Would this be considered a destruction?

Thank you for your help.


----------

